

Websites for UK university start-ups - jajilore
http://yourhiddenpotential.co.uk/2010/02/03/5-websites-for-uk-university-start-ups/

======
andyn
SEO bait.

It's a list of 5 websites. No commentary, nothing.

~~~
megamark16
Seriously, I would have loved even a little blurb about each of those
websites, something to tell me why I should check them out.

~~~
jajilore
I just added little descriptions on what they all do, Hope you like it.

------
saadojnas
The logos - should be links to the sites as well as the small links above
them.

------
jajilore
Instead of writing a summary on each of the website, i wanted people to
actually go on the five websites which i thought would be benefical for any
startup university students.

~~~
megamark16
Even a little blurb about what each of the sites _is_ would have been nice. As
it is, it just looks like a big ol' billboard.

~~~
jajilore
I will add reasons why we should check them out now, dint know that it looks
that way.

